

Bring Back Google Reader - zachacole
http://bringgooglereaderback.com/
By Nathan Bashaw
======
chrismorgan
Hey—you’re using Google Analytics there. Aren’t you worried that will be shut
down?

~~~
nbashaw
Am I worried? No, I think there's about a 0% chance they'd do that.

------
jjsz
There's just too many alternatives and the market is crowded. Even with paying
customers, they're focusing on other things..so they won't update the site for
a while. If they bring it back, by the time they do, a better alternative wins
and they go back into shutting it down. The gif is ok.

~~~
twiceaday
When I was looking for an RSS reader on my iPad the vast majority synced only
with Google Reader. It was either that, or use their account and be fed news
instead of telling them exactly which feeds I want to read.

~~~
jjsz
That and they make you read them in huge squares instead of lists. One thing
Google might do is automatically download all Google Reader users' data using
<https://www.google.com/takeout/> and allowing those apps to access the data.
I think I'm seeing Gmail go too for G+. Maybe not GCal because of GGlass but
right now most of what's free from Google I'm seeing it gone in 3 years.

------
olifante
Shutting down Google Reader makes a mockery of their famous mission statement:
"Google’s mission is to organize the world’s information and make it
universally accessible and useful."

------
jayfuerstenberg
Google reader isn't exactly a mission critical service but it gives this
cheesy ad from Microsoft more credence...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6QI4KmlcQr4)

The lesson here is that services can and do go away.

If you can't accept that use products you install locally instead.

I'll probably get buried for saying this but Google is well within its right
to cut the cord on any service it offers.

------
waterlesscloud
Given the success of the Veronica Mars Kickstarter here, Google's next move
should be obvious. :-)

------
ClintonWu
If you're looking for an alternative to skim headlines please give Skim.Me
(<http://skim.me>) a try. We're a startup releasing another version soon to
help you keep up at a glance.

------
damm
meh, everyone and their father has written their own RSS aggregator in ruby. I
guess we can expect to see more RSS readers in the future.

~~~
cleverjake
It is not just an rss aggregator, it is the UI the keyboard shortcuts, the
network of sharing, the discovery, autotranslation, market dominance (allowing
for nearly any RSS client to keep everything in sync), and tons of more
things.

"Who needs gmail - There is a Mail gem"

~~~
skilesare
And most importantly the saving of history even if the feed goes down.

~~~
chii
yes! so far i have not found a mobile friendly web app that also saves your
feed, or at least a significant amount like g reader. i wish they weren't
shutting it'd down.

------
zachacole
By the way, credit for this site goes to Nathan Bashaw (@nbashaw). Just wanted
to give him some props.

------
stuqqq
opensource it!

~~~
lignuist
And host it.

------
sideproject
props for registering the domain.

